# Problema con qtsql-4.8.7-r1 me tiene sin entorno. (soluciona

## brutico

Hola, desde ayer no puedo compilar qtsql y estoy sin entorno debido que es necesario para plasma 5 y no encuentro la solución

```
 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -m32 -c -O2 -march=bdver2 -mtune=bdver2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.7/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.7/config.tests/unix/ipc_sysv -I/usr/include/mysql -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.7/config.tests/unix/ipc_sysv -I. -o ipc.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.7/config.tests/unix/ipc_sysv/ipc.cpp

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -m32 -Wl,--hash-style=gnu -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--sort-common -o ipc_sysv ipc.o     -L/usr/lib32/mysql 

ipc_sysv enabled.

MySQL (thread-safe) auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -m32 -c -O2 -march=bdver2 -mtune=bdver2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.7/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.7/config.tests/unix/mysql_r -I/usr/include/mysql -I/usr/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.7/config.tests/unix/mysql_r -I. -o mysql.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.7/config.tests/unix/mysql/mysql.cpp

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -m32 -Wl,--hash-style=gnu -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--sort-common -o mysql_r mysql.o     -L/usr/lib32/mysql -L/usr/lib64 -lmysqlclient -lpthread -lz -lm -ldl -lbfd -lssl -lcrypto -lmysqlclient_r 

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libmysqlclient.so when searching for -lmysqlclient

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libpthread.so when searching for -lpthread

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libpthread.a when searching for -lpthread

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libz.so when searching for -lz

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libdl.so when searching for -ldl

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libdl.a when searching for -ldl

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libbfd.so when searching for -lbfd

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../libbfd.so when searching for -lbfd

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/binutils/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.25.1/libbfd.so when searching for -lbfd

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/libbfd.so when searching for -lbfd

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lbfd

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libssl.so when searching for -lssl

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so when searching for -lcrypto

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libmysqlclient_r.so when searching for -lmysqlclient_r

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libm.so when searching for -lm

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libm.a when searching for -lm

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libc.so when searching for -lc

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libc.a when searching for -lc

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

Makefile:102: recipe for target 'mysql_r' failed

[code]gmake: *** [mysql_r] Error 1[/code]

MySQL (thread-safe) disabled.

MySQL (thread-unsafe) auto-detection... ()

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -m32 -c -O2 -march=bdver2 -mtune=bdver2 -pipe -Wall -W  -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.7/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.7/config.tests/unix/mysql -I/usr/include/mysql -I/usr/include -I/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.7/config.tests/unix/mysql -I. -o mysql.o /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.7/config.tests/unix/mysql/mysql.cpp

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -m32 -Wl,--hash-style=gnu -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--sort-common -o mysql mysql.o     -L/usr/lib32/mysql -L/usr/lib64 -lpthread -lz -lm -ldl -lbfd -lssl -lcrypto -lmysqlclient 

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libpthread.so when searching for -lpthread

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libpthread.a when searching for -lpthread

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libz.so when searching for -lz

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libdl.so when searching for -ldl

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libdl.a when searching for -ldl

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libbfd.so when searching for -lbfd

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../libbfd.so when searching for -lbfd

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/binutils/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.25.1/libbfd.so when searching for -lbfd

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/libbfd.so when searching for -lbfd

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lbfd

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libssl.so when searching for -lssl

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so when searching for -lcrypto

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libmysqlclient.so when searching for -lmysqlclient

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libm.so when searching for -lm

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libm.a when searching for -lm

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libc.so when searching for -lc

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libc.a when searching for -lc

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

Makefile:102: recipe for target 'mysql' failed

gmake: *** [mysql] Error 1

MySQL (thread-unsafe) disabled.

MySQL support cannot be enabled due to functionality tests!

 Turn on verbose messaging (-v) to /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.7/configure to see the final report.

 If you believe this message is in error you may use the continue

 switch (-continue) to /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.7/configure to continue.

 * ERROR: dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   configure failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  133:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3160:  Called multilib-minimal_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1936:  Called multilib_foreach_abi 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *   environment, line 2150:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *   environment, line 1866:  Called _multibuild_run '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *   environment, line 1864:  Called _multilib_multibuild_wrapper 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *   environment, line  375:  Called multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1930:  Called multilib_src_configure

 *   environment, line 2367:  Called qt4_multilib_src_configure

 *   environment, line 2876:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${S}"/configure "${conf[@]}" || die "configure failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.7-abi_x86_32.x86'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.7'

 * Messages for package dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1:

 * ERROR: dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   configure failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  133:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3160:  Called multilib-minimal_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1936:  Called multilib_foreach_abi 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *   environment, line 2150:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *   environment, line 1866:  Called _multibuild_run '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *   environment, line 1864:  Called _multilib_multibuild_wrapper 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure'

 *   environment, line  375:  Called multilib-minimal_abi_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1930:  Called multilib_src_configure

 *   environment, line 2367:  Called qt4_multilib_src_configure

 *   environment, line 2876:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${S}"/configure "${conf[@]}" || die "configure failed";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.7-abi_x86_32.x86'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.7'

 * 

 * The following package has failed to build, install, or execute postinst:

 * 

 *  (dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1:4/4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge), Log file:

 *   '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1/temp/build.log'

 *
```

Last edited by brutico on Fri Feb 05, 2016 7:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> ...
> 
> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libmysqlclient.so when searching for -lmysqlclient
> 
> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libpthread.so when searching for -lpthread
> ...

 

Parece que te faltan librerías de 32 bits de varios paquetes. Puede pegar la salida de 

```
emerge --info zlib
```

EDITO:

Los mensajes anteriores son sólo advertencias. El mensaje de error es *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lbfd

 Last edited by quilosaq on Sun Jan 31, 2016 10:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## brutico

Esto ocurre al instalar skype

```
 emerge --info zlib

Portage 2.2.27 (python 2.7.11-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-5.3.0, glibc-2.22-r1, 4.4.0-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.4.0-gentoo-r1-x86_64-AMD_FX-tm-8350_Eight-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8072352 total,   3602428 free

KiB Swap:    8348668 total,   8348668 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 29 Jan 2016 06:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p42-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p42-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.11-r2::gentoo, 3.4.3-r7::gentoo, 3.5.1-r2::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.4.3::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.20.4::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r2::gentoo, 1.13.4-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1-r1::gentoo, 1.15-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo, 5.3.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r1::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

sabayon

    location: /var/lib/layman/sabayon

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=bdver2 -mtune=bdver2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=bdver2 -mtune=bdver2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=4 --keep-going --nospinner --quiet-build --with-bdeps=y"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo-euetib.upc.es/mirror/gentoo/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--hash-style=gnu -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--sort-common"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS="xz"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS="-9"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth bluray branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gstreamer iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mtp multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pulseaudio qml qt3support qt4 qt5 readline sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vaapi vdpau vorbis widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="snd-virtuoso" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx fma3 fma4 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssse3 xop" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="ca ca_ES es es_ES" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeonsi amdgpu" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="minizip (policykit) -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 64 -x32"

```

----------

## quilosaq

¿Puedes pegar la salida de 

```
emerge -pv =qtsql-4.8.7-r1
```

?

----------

## jharvell

Sorry this reply is in English.  But I see the problem.  The test program is failing to link because the -m32 and the -L/usr/lib64 options prevent the compiler from finding the 32-bit libraries that will satisfy the -lz -lm -ldl -lbfd -lssl and -lcrypto.

I know this because I did an ebuild configure.  Then after it failed, I changed into the directory and issued the exact command below, except I removed the -L/usr/lib64 and it compiled/linked with no error.

 *Quote:*   

> x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -m32 -Wl,--hash-style=gnu -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--sort-common -o mysql_r mysql.o     -L/usr/lib32/mysql -L/usr/lib64 -lmysqlclient -lpthread -lz -lm -ldl -lbfd -lssl -lcrypto -lmysqlclient_r

 

The problem must be somewhere in the multilib eclass files.  But I have been unable to find where the -L/usr/lib64 is getting added in for building a 32-bit target.

I have not yet been able to work around this.  But I intend to unpack, then modify the configure script to simply remove the mysql_r test.  I don't know how else to make this package compile

----------

## jharvell

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=564554

----------

## brutico

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ...
> 
> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libmysqlclient.so when searching for -lmysqlclient
> 
> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/5.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib64/libpthread.so when searching for -lpthread
> ...

 

Y como lo podría solucionar?

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba a instalar sys-libs/binutils-libs.

Si no te funciona, pega la información que ya te pedí antes:

```
emerge -pv =qtsql-4.8.7-r1
```

 y además la salida de 

```
emerge -pv dev-db/mariadb
```

 y de 

```
mysql_config
```

----------

## brutico

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Prueba a instalar sys-libs/binutils-libs.

 

Lo he re-instalado y no me ha servido.

 *Quote:*   

> Si no te funciona, pega la información que ya te pedí antes:emerge -pv =qtsql-4.8.7-r1

 

```
[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.7-r1:4::gentoo  USE="exceptions mysql qt3support sqlite (-aqua) -debug -freetds -oci8 -odbc -pch -postgres" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB
```

 y además la salida de 

```
emerge -pv dev-db/mariadb
```

```
[ebuild   R    ] dev-db/mariadb-10.1.11:0/18::gentoo  USE="cracklib embedded openssl pam perl server xml -bindist -debug -extraengine -galera -innodb-lz4 -innodb-lzo -innodb-snappy -jemalloc -kerberos -latin1 -libressl -mroonga -odbc -oqgraph -profiling (-selinux) -sphinx -sst-rsync -sst-xtrabackup -static -static-libs -systemd -systemtap -tcmalloc {-test} -tokudb -yassl" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB
```

```
$ mysql_config

Usage: /usr/bin/mysql_config [OPTIONS]

Options:

        --cflags         [-I/usr/include/mysql -I/usr/include/mysql/.. ]

        --include        [-I/usr/include/mysql -I/usr/include/mysql/..]

        --libs           [-L/usr/lib64  -lmysqlclient -lpthread -lz -lm -ldl -lbfd -lssl -lcrypto]

        --libs_r         [-L/usr/lib64  -lmysqlclient -lpthread -lz -lm -ldl -lbfd -lssl -lcrypto]

        --plugindir      [/usr/lib64/mysql/plugin]

        --socket         [/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock]

        --port           [0]

        --version        [10.1.11]

        --libmysqld-libs [-L/usr/lib64/mysql  -lmysqld -lpthread -lz -lm -ldl -lbfd -lssl -lcrypto -lpcre -lcrypt -llzma -lbz2 -laio]

        --variable=VAR   VAR is one of:

                pkgincludedir [/usr/include/mysql]

                pkglibdir     [/usr/lib64]

                plugindir     [/usr/lib64/mysql/plugi
```

----------

## quilosaq

 *brutico wrote:*   

> Lo he re-instalado y no me ha servido. 

 

Asegúrate de instalar binutils-libs con la use abi_x86_32 activada.

```
USE="abi_x86_32" emerge -pv binutils-libs
```

----------

## brutico

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

>  *brutico wrote:*   Lo he re-instalado y no me ha servido.  
> 
> Asegúrate de instalar binutils-libs con la use abi_x86_32 activada.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Muchas gracias! era eso. 

Lo tenia como 64 bits

----------

